# RAMROD Training Series



## the_reign_man (Aug 8, 2007)

The RAMROD Training Series runs from April thru July and helps cyclists prepare for big rides with a lot of elevation and mileage. The series is open to all cyclists. For more information check out: 

RAMROD Stories: RAMORD Training Series


----------

